# **Official 4th Annual Traveling Decoy Thread**



## LakeEffectMDHA

*Casscityalum---Gauge is heading your way! Best of luck to you on the UP opener and let us know when he arrives and how you do!*

*Also, December 1st-8th-John Hughes (MDHA member)-Alaska Hunt*

*December 15th-Highcaliberconsecrator Middle Zone Split Weekend Hunt*

*December 22nd-Dankoustas, Ontario Hunt*

*4 Day Late Split--Currently Open*

*October 13th and 20th is still T.B.D.*

*Early January--Dahmer, Alaska Hunt*
*Late January--Caddis + Company, maybe?*

*Thanks for everyone's interest, hopefully we have returned everyone's inquiries. We are trying to accomodate everyone we can on a first come/first served basis and have answered roughly 50 emails since its inception this late summer.*


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

*Update:*

*October 13th--Bucknduck*
*October 20th--Delta Divas (All Women's Delta Waterfowl Chapter) Annual hunt in West Michigan....Various Lake Effect members will have the decoy for the hunt.*

*December 29th--Road Trips...potential for other people too maybe in the W. Michigan area to share some of the 4 days? *

*-Casscityalum, Gauge should be on his way there, let us know when he arrives*


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Gauge made it to casscity alum! Best of luck to you on your trip Dan make sure and take some good pictures 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Duck-Hunter

Gauge is heading your way via Casscityalum!


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Got Gauge today in the mail! Can't wait for the weekend!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Thanks for the update!! Make sure and take lots of pics and share them here too! Best of luck to you and thanks to casscityalum for getting him out so quick!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## casscityalum

Sorry that its taking me a bit to get on here and post our trip..Lets just say tough hunting. I think we started picking up decoys at 815am on opening day? Made it to our honey hole from last year and then wind switched and it dropped levels fast. Watched and a surface drive guy that got stuck for over 6 hours. Ended up taking his motor off the boat so it could float. Anyways Gauge was pretty good and behaved nicely. Ended up with some ducks and still had fun. Learned a lot for next year though! 

Heres the day he arrived and awaiting the trip north









Crossing the mighty Mack









Waiting for Thursday night scouting









Just resting on Thursday night enjoying the calm


















Gauge even got to hang out with the local wildlife









Sunday morning hunt









one of the dog 









Buddy with no idea photo taken









And some of the birds with Gauge









With everything that happened I really didnt get much time to get more photos. It was a heck of day with a 500 yard plus push once the long tail ran outta water. Still was a fun trip and already looking forward to next year!


----------



## casscityalum

ooops almost forgot. My slam dunk photo lol


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Those photos are absolutely GREAT!!!! Thanks a million for putting such a great effort into the photos Dan  Those are going to be a TOUGH act to follow!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman

That last pic is awesome! I also like the one with that little red squirrel


----------



## casscityalum

Thanks guys. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Gauge's shipping info has been sent for his next destination...Make sure and post some pics of the Z2 Opening weekend!


L.E.


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Well we made it back late yesterday. It was a slow weekend(bluebird weekend). We still managed to scrape up a few birds. 

Opening day we ended up with 2 woodducks, 2 teal, 1 widgeon. Gauge enticed a nice group of lawn darts/training birds to swim into the spread.








The second day we ended up with 5 mallards and a ringneck. 



It was a rough opener, the second day we should've had a few more birds but all in all we had a great weekend with great friends. Can't wait for this weekend and be hunting my stomping grounds. I'll be sending him out tomorrow to bassfisher 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Duck-Hunter

Day 2 pic(it wouldn't let me upload to the other post)


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Thanks for the update duck hunter!! Let us know when he hits the road again an bass fisher give us a heads up when he arrives safely . Thanks!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassFisher91

Will do, looking forward to it!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassFisher91

Gauge arrived in the mail just a few mins ago...looks awesome and ready to go!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Thanks for the update !!! Make sure and take lots of good pics and post them here! The next destination will be sent to you by sundown Sunday. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassFisher91

Well all in all Gauge had some good bird action over him in the Z3 opener. To start things off, woke up at 0200 to get out to a small marsh that holds lots of wood ducks and a few mallards. Had plenty of birds flying, but only 3 mallards committed to our spread. 3 came in, 3 never left. Never was able to get a pic of gauge and those 3 ducks.

After a disappointing morning, we decided to go right down to Harsens to give the big water a try. Got down there early in the PM, and there wasn't much action, until about 5pm. Had teal, wood ducks, mallards and pintails commit to our spread, ended up with 9 birds at Harsens. So all in all 12 birds shot over gauge Oct. 6th, and a ton of fun was had with 3 good friends. 

Gauge at a pitstop...








Waiting to be pushed off...








In the spread with puddle ducks...








Getting ready for Harsens...








Harsens mixed bag...











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Thanks for the great pictures and story to go along with it!

An email has been sent with his shipping info for his next destination.

Make sure and fill out the log book too!

FYI hunters who have hunted Gauge, we were going to have a stack of decals traveling with Gauge in the box, but we were out of them when he shipped. Any hunter who has it after the 20th of October will have a nice stack of decals to take a few. Any hunter who hunted it and would like stickers prior to the 20th, we can mail you a few out in the future maybe if you'd like?

Thanks Guys!


----------



## sswhitelightning

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning

Day 2 with gauge on board. My partner and I braved the east wind and rolling swells. With very poor shooting we managed a limit of long tails. Popped a couple mergs as well. Got home this afternoon and arrowed a deer, but the rain has made tracking difficult. The hunt continues.






























Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## norton shores killer

congrats on the hunt ss
good luck finding your deer too
hopefully we can make it out for another hunt this year


----------



## sswhitelightning

norton shores killer said:


> congrats on the hunt ss
> good luck finding your deer too
> hopefully we can make it out for another hunt this year


Definitely.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Awesome pictures and what not!! Glad to see Gauge had some luck too!

Email sent to both you and Spartansfan about his next destination!


----------



## sswhitelightning

Well our final hunt with gauge went well. First bird of the morning was a hen goldeneye coming to meet our number 1 decoy. I brought along a new layout hunter today and since many of my decoys rattle from new guys we kept gauge right next to the boat. Our funny story of the day is when the hunter in the layout called me on the radio and said he had two downed birds. As I pulled tender up there was a duck in the decoys fully alert. I told the new guy I think netting it's out so better put one more round in it. The layout hunter looked at us puzzled and kept telling me on radio to go to the other side of the spread. So we shot the duck and started to make our way to the last downed bird. Well turns out we were surprised to find two dead birds side by side. Layout hunter said I told you. I said what's the deal with the cripple we got. He said it wasn't crippled and never knew it was there. It was pretty funny. We started squaw hunting and got blown off so we moved twice before we got much action. Ended a little shy of 3 man limit. Mostly Buffies with a scoter, squaw, ge and mergs mixed in. Not to shabby of a weekend.














Thanks LEMDHA
Spartan hope we left u some good mojo.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spartansfan

Good Job SS. Cant wait to get him next week. we had another good hunt today. Had to battle the waves but the birds decoyed well. but then again, when don't buffies decoy well . They continue to amaze me how big of racist pigs the little buggars are :lol:. But hopefully we have GE down then. fingers crossed


----------



## spartansfan

Got Gauge yesterday, he's chompin at the bit to go out in the morning. Saw a good number of goldeneye for the first time this season so we plan on targeting them saturday!


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

*Thanks for the update and best of luck to you!!!!!*


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Gauge's Shipping Info has been sent! Make sure and post some photos/updates and also don't forget to fill out the log book.


Gauge is coming your way Nortonshoreskiller


----------



## spartansfan

Ive got an exam tonight so im hoping to ship out guage before 5 tonight and have a post up later or early tomorrow!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spartansfan

Gauge has been sent. expected to be delivered wednesday!


----------



## norton shores killer

He will be put to work right away


----------



## norton shores killer

gauge arrived today 
he said he wants to go hunting in the morning so i guess i will let him have his way


----------



## spartansfan

Good luck NSK! Maybe he'll bring you extra luck and let you shoot a deer this week and bring home some points for the team!


----------



## norton shores killer

yeah i know its just not my year in the deer stand


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Any updates on gauge?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spartansfan

Ok sorry for the late update on my weekend with gauge, its been a busy week with exams and traveling for thanksgiving. 

Friday night (11-16) me and 2 buddies headed to an area that we had been shooting buffies and bluebills pretty steadily for 2 weeks on lake erie. We ran 2 layout boats. The weather was sunny and less than 5 mph wind, less than stellar for as layout hunters know. but the birds that did fly decoyed very nicely. We ended up finishing with 11 bufflehead and 2 bluebill. Friday night gauge went with us to the woods for a deer hunt but temps climbed and we didnt see a single deer. 
















Saturday (11-17) I decided to hunt an area that we had been seeing some goldeneye and a good raft of buffies. I took my sister and dad out for their first layout hunt ever. They quickly found out why I told them be prepared to miss! :lol: They shot a good amount early but once again the weather was less than desireable. sunny and no wind :rant:. They ended up shooting 2 bufflehead and each shot around a half box of shells each. Gauge got a good laugh out of them. He was doing his job but they werent! But all in all a good day with the family on the lake!


----------



## sswhitelightning

Cool pic with birds in dekes shooting


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Excellent Photos and Writeup Spartanfan Thanks!:coolgleam


Any updates on Gauge at all? He will be heading for Alaska this Saturday morning for a week!


----------



## sswhitelightning

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Special CMU (canvasback management unit on Muskegon Lake)


Haha. I bet.

Not trying to cyber scout if that's how it came across. Just wondered where a season is open.


----------



## sswhitelightning

Timber said:


> I spent many days working on that boat. Pretty sure he's in Canada near the Detroit river close to Erie, look at the red and white stacks in the pic.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what I was guessing. Been trying to get people to go to Canada every year but no takers. Almost hit Indy and Ohio but that failed to. 4 more days and I guess I'm ice fishing.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

T.J. said:


> any one got the thing the 27th to the 2nd i can take it to the east coast with us?


Yep road trips has it for the 4 day hunt tj, are ya headin outta state otherwise in jan??


----------



## T.J.

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Yep road trips has it for the 4 day hunt tj, are ya headin outta state otherwise in jan??


I dont know maybe the end of Jan. most of Feb and March looks like I may be in mo.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## road trips

TJ,you could probably talk me into an east coast trip in order to get Gage.


----------



## dankoustas

Gauge is on the road again and should be in Zeeland Michigan tomorrow by 3pm.
Dan


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

dankoustas said:


> Gauge is on the road again and should be in Zeeland Michigan tomorrow by 3pm.
> Dan



Thanks for the update Dan!!!

Roadtrips, let us know when he arrives safe and sound!


----------



## road trips

Gauge showed up today.He has no idea what he is in for this weekend..But then again,I don't either.Ice is going to be a factor.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Thanks for the update and the best of luck to you!!! His next destination will be emailed to you by Sunday night! Make sure and take lots of pics and fill the logbook out ! Good luck!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## road trips

Gauge is on his way to Jeffrey Meyer.I hope he brings you as much luck as he brought my way.
I will try to post some pics of him in the next few days.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Thanks for the update Joe.... Look forward to seeing the pictures!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dahmer

Just recieved Gage today. He is raring to start his next adventure. Will keep you posted.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

Dahmer said:


> Just recieved Gage today. He is raring to start his next adventure. Will keep you posted.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## road trips

Having Gauge hanging out this past weekend proved to be eventful.
Day 1:Found FallFlightPunisher and myself hunting open water with good results








This looks like two different days,but the sun came out and thawed out the boat and us.
















I gave Gauge the next day off and did some scouting instead.
Day 3:In the early morning Gauge was less than pleased to find out I would be using him as coyote bait.All in all,I did my job to protect Gauge from being someones next meal.









Day 4:I think everyone had a late New Years Eve...Just me and the buds were at the launch for this mornings open water hunt.Had to break some ice to get the boats off the trailer to open water.








Once we filled our limit,I got the camera out for a few minutes before the wind changed directions and quickly built into 4'-5' waves.








Gauge stood by and waited for the ducks to unfreeze from the bottom of the boat.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Nice job Joe


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dankoustas

Great pics from Road Trips!!!


----------



## sswhitelightning

Great coyote as well


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA

The coyote was a first over gauge . This year marked two mammals over him ... A raccoon and now a coyote. Awesome pics joe!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rentalrider

Great job all so far! I enjoy this thread.


----------



## Dahmer

Me, Cuz and Gauge waiting in Minneapolis. Getting ready to board are flight for Anchorage.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

